# TMJ pain and cold, damp weather



## Guest (Apr 12, 2000)

Writing from central NYS where it's April 11th and snowing!!!...and my tmj is really acting up...down into my neck and trap muscles...ibuprofin does not seem to be taking edge off...any suggestions????


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Welcome Tribe Fan. How much of that wine have you been drinking over there in wine country? (Just kidding!) Have you been to see a doc about your TMJ Tribe Fan? Did they order any type of mouth device for you to wear? My jaw used to crack and lock when I was in my 20's. A dentist ground down my teeth in the right place and it fixed that problem. I never have tried the mouth device, but perhaps someone else who has can give an account of how that worked. Chewing gum makes my jaw hurt more. I still know there is a problem in there, but it is not bad at all. The jaw surgery is very painful I hear. I have the neck and shoulder pain. I exercise them immediately upon arising, and that has worked very well in loosening up and preventing injury. Have you tried either warm moist heat or an ice pak? I know people get different results using these for FMS pain. Trigger point therapy and wm moist heat work best when my neck and shoulder pain is acute. Hope you feel better soon. We just got dumped on with snow last Fri. and a little this a.m. here in WI. You usually seem to get our weather a couple of days later. We didn't get the lovely 70's that D.C. got last wk. though. Did you? We have had exceptionally good winters (for WI) these last three years though.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2000)

Moldie's right. A mouth device really does work. I've had one for about 4 years now. I wasn't very good about using it until a few months ago when my jaw started making much louder noises. Now I use it every night and though the noises are still there I'm able to keep the pain under control.


----------

